# Shut down problem



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

My laptop is "sometimes" not shutting down. I can ctrl-alt-del and get to the task manager "sometimes", but do not see any applications that are running. It seems there is something in the background that is trying to run that won't let it shut down properly. 
I say "sometimes" as in there are times when I can not even get to the Task Manager screen even by ctrl-alt-del, and triple ctrl-alt-del does not make it shutdown. The only way is to then hold the power key until it forces it to power off, and then do a safe start.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

You may not have anything going on in the applications tab but I'll bet there is on the processes tab. My first guess is a virus. Have you installed anything here recently?

Another thing it could be is updates. Windows Updates can take forever, how long have you let it sit there before forcing a power off? it could be working in the background on the updates. Let it sit there for an hour or so before forcing it off.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

What would I be looking for in the Process tab. The CPU usage there seems to be bouncing around and it is hard to keep up with. Would the update throw up a process in that screen?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

On the processes tab click on CPU - this will sort it by CPU usage and while the numbers will bounce around a bit, let us know what the top few items are and what % they are using.

(System idle - if listed - should be #1 on the list)


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

I've used Norton for years and I keep it updated regularly.

I'm at the point where the Ctrl-alt-delete is not taking me to task manager. Triple ctrl-alt-del does not restart the laptop.
I can pull up my resource monitor. CPU percent usage goes from 0 to 14 %


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Only showing 12% CPU usage in that screen shot. It should shut down just fine with that.
You have something in the CD/DVD player?


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Nope, don't have anything in the DVD player. It seems to work ok otherwise.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

What has changed since it was working correctly? Programs added, updates done, etc?


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

I do Windows updates and Norton updates. I don't remember when it may have started as it was not noticed until lately.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

What's with your disk access resource being maxed out? It could be that your hard drive is being scanned.


----------

